# Error while building FreeBSD-SA-09:03.ntpd



## Tsuroerusu (Jan 14, 2009)

After applying the patch from this advisory: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1471

And then attempting to build the patched _ntpd_ I get this:


```
jupiter# cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd
jupiter# make obj
/usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd created for /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd
jupiter# make depend
... snip ...
jupiter# make
... snip ...
make: don't know how to make /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd/../libparse/libparse.a. Stop
```

I have tried doing make clean, make cleandir, make cleandepend with no luck. Does anybody have any idea why this build fails?


----------



## mAcRoS (Jan 14, 2009)

same problem, maybe that's because I have FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE and now the sources are for 7.1-STABLE...

Trying with 7.0-STABLE...


----------



## mAcRoS (Jan 14, 2009)

nope, same error...


----------



## mAcRoS (Jan 14, 2009)

solved the problem, just had to compile manually /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse/ and /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libntp/

maybe somebody has to update the *FIX* procedure.

PS: This is on a AMD64 system.


----------



## Tsuroerusu (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried what *mAcRoS* suggested, ntpd still won't build.


----------



## mAcRoS (Jan 14, 2009)

cd /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse/; make
cd /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libntp/; make

cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd; make; make install

then restart it

worken fine for me


----------



## feroz (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm on version 7.0R. And I couldn't apply the patch.


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 14, 2009)

I used the method mAcRoS outlined above, with a slight twist:

cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libntp && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd && make obj && make depend && make && make install
/etc/rc.d/ntpd restart

It worked perfectly.


----------



## Pradziad (Jan 14, 2009)

I'v tried both method on 7.1-RELEASE i386 and still won't work for me.


----------



## ervin23 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Worked*



			
				cajunman4life said:
			
		

> I used the method mAcRoS outlined above, with a slight twist:
> 
> cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse && make obj && make depend && make
> cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libntp && make obj && make depend && make
> ...



 your suggestion made the trick - perfect


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 15, 2009)

Pradziad said:
			
		

> I'v tried both method on 7.1-RELEASE i386 and still won't work for me.



Did you get the correct patch? There's a patch for 6.3 and 7.0, and a seperate patch for 6.4 and 7.1 systems. The easiest method however is to csup your source code and make sure you've got the latest code of your release. Then, post your relevant error messages, rather than just saying it won't work for you.


----------



## feroz (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Worked for me too on freebsd 7.0R. Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2009)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> Did you get the correct patch? There's a patch for 6.3 and 7.0, and a seperate patch for 6.4 and 7.1 systems. The easiest method however is to csup your source code and make sure you've got the latest code of your release. Then, post your relevant error messages, rather than just saying it won't work for you.



On my system 7.1, correct patch,  but doesn't works. Sam as on Pradziad system.


----------



## dmtr (Jan 16, 2009)

*Worked*



			
				Tsuroerusu said:
			
		

> After applying the patch from this advisory: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1471
> 
> And then attempting to build the patched _ntpd_ I get this:
> 
> ...



1. cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp
2. rm -rf /usr/obj/*
3. make obj
4. make depend
5. make
6. make install
7. make clean
8. /etc/rc.d/ntpd restart

(only me, may be 
9. tail -10 /var/log/messages
Output:
...
ntpd 4.2.0-a Fri Jan 16 12:37:15 YEKT 2009 (1)
...


----------



## rookwell (Jan 16, 2009)

*6.4 amd64*

I have the same problem on 6.4 (AMD64).
Used this patch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:03/ntpd.patch.


----------



## rookwell (Jan 16, 2009)

*solved for 6.4 AMD64*

I solved the problem on my system. :e
Here is my solution:
cd /usr/src && make clean
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libntp && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libopts && make obj && make depend && make
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd && make obj && make depend && make && make install
/etc/rc.d/ntpd restart


----------



## feillex (Jan 17, 2009)

rookwell said:
			
		

> I solved the problem on my system. :e
> Here is my solution:
> cd /usr/src && make clean
> cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libparse && make obj && make depend && make
> ...




in my environment (7.1 i386 and 7.1 amd64),these setps is only perfect steps


----------



## EasyTarget (Jan 7, 2010)

Hummm.. I just had the same issue patching my 7.2-RELEASE-p5 server for last nights FreeBSD-SA-10:02.ntpd fix.

The steps in the above post(s) worked, but I was surprised to find a security patch that failed on my (pretty much vanilla) system. 

[For the record, I CVSUP'd my sources tree instead of downloading the patch files and running '# patch < /path/to/patch'. After the cvsup I applied the make and restart steps as listed in the notification, which gave me the error as reported in the first post here. 
* I also applied (successfully) the FreeBSD-SA-10:01.bind fix at the same time, but I'm not using ZFS and I don't need the FreeBSD-SA-10:03.zfs fix; therefore I'm just patching my live system rather than doing a full world+kernel build and restart.]


----------



## md (Jan 11, 2010)

```
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp
make obj && make depend && make && make install
```
Works too.


----------

